# KNX mit Wago Aufbauen.....Reicht eine 753-646 Klemme ?



## Step7Neuling (26 August 2021)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich würde gerne mit meinem PFC 8202 und einer Wago 753-646 Klemme ein KNX System aufbauen.
Reicht eigentlich dafür die Klemme ? 

Könnte dann mit Hilfe vom IOBroker eine Visualisierung aufbauen ?

Ich stelle mir das so vor, ich kaufe mir einen KNX Schalter von der Firma MTD schließe den dann an meine KNX Wago Klemme an.
Schließe danach ein Gerät über ein Koppelrelais an meine Wago an ( z.B. eine Lampe ). Auch die Heizungssteuerung könnte man dann auch so doch
realisieren da der KNX Schalter ja auch eine Temp.fühler mitführt ?!?!?!?

Wäre das Theoretisch so alles möglich ? Praktisch könnte ich mir gefummel vorstellen....Aber ist das so, oder sieht die Sache völlig anders aus ?!?!?!

Bin neu auf dem Gebiet KNX.

Ich möchte aber schonmal jedem Danken der mir etwas weiter hilft.

Grüße
Step7


----------



## GLT (27 August 2021)

Grundsätzlich geht es so.
Du brauchst allerdings eine KNX Spannungsversorgung und die KNX-Geräte müssen per ETS auch parametriert werden.
Mit Koppelrelais zu arbeiten, um dann Lampen zu schalten ist Unfug; besser gleich einen Aktor einsetzen.

Grundsätzlich die Kanalpreise betrachten, bevor man sich in technische Spielereien verfranst.


----------



## Step7Neuling (29 August 2021)

ja vielen Dank, hast du bestimmt recht. Schaue ich mal...welche Aktoren sind eigentlich zu empfehlen ?

und wenn ich dann einen Schalter programmieren will, muss ich dann auch noch ein IP Interface Modul haben oder übernimmt
das dann die Wago mit der KNX Klemme?


----------



## GLT (29 August 2021)

Deine Wago kann das nicht - der KNX-Controller würde es können.
Ob IP-Interface/Router oder USB-Schnittstelle - alles 3 würde gehen.

Es gibt kaum "schlechte" Aktoren, aber MDT ist stets eine Empfehlung wert.


----------



## Step7Neuling (29 August 2021)

Also würde ich dann einen MDT SCN-IP000.03 nehmen, also wenn ich es nochmal für mich verstehe, ist die WAGO Klemme nichts anderes als ein Teilnehmer, den ich eigentlich überhaupt nicht benötige, wenn ich nicht gerade eine VISU oder ähnliches einbinden möchte ?
Für die Funktion ist die Klemme nicht...

Sorry wenn ich so Frage, beginne erst gerade das Thema...
Hatte gedacht, das die Wago da einen größeren Anteil hat, ich hatte auch gedacht, das ich mit der WAGO auch einen Aktor ersetze...

Das Praktisch die WAGO das KNX ist.....ich schließe da einen Schalter an...und fertig ist...

Für die Spannungsversorgung bin ich auch noch am Rätseln....gibt ja da schon Preisunterschiede...

ein MDT STC-0630.01   oder reicht doch ein MeanWell KNX-20E-640 ?
Benötigt man große Diagnosefunktion bei der Spannungsversorgung ?


----------



## GLT (29 August 2021)

Step7Neuling schrieb:


> ist die WAGO Klemme nichts anderes als ein Teilnehmer, den ich eigentlich überhaupt nicht benötige, wenn ich nicht gerade eine VISU oder ähnliches einbinden möchte ?


Die 646 ist ein Teilnehmer mit der Du 256 Grp bidirektional tauschen kannst.
Kann man natürlich für Visu nehmen oder um umfangreichere Logiken zu berechnen; natürlich auch, um nur Sensorik einzubinden u. den Rest per SPS zu machen,... - es kommt, wie immer, einfach drauf an, was man machen will.


Step7Neuling schrieb:


> Für die Funktion ist die Klemme nicht...


siehe oben


Step7Neuling schrieb:


> Hatte gedacht, das die Wago da einen größeren Anteil hat, ich hatte auch gedacht, das ich mit der WAGO auch einen Aktor ersetze...


Das könnte man machen, aber wenn ich schlussendlich einen 230V/16A-Verbraucher schalten möchte, brauch ich zum DO noch ein Koppelrelais/Schütz, für die Rückmeldung noch einen DI u. hab über einen Umweg das erreicht, was ich direkt auch erledigen kann u. zudem noch mehr Infos liefert (z.B. Stromerkennung). Bei Jalousien/Rollläden wird es teilweise noch extremer - entsprechende Aktoren sind kompakter u. bieten noch andere Vorteile.

Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass man eine PFC nicht dafür einsetzen kann (geht sogar sehr gut) , aber in der Gesamtbetrachtung ist es vlt. nicht der idealste Ansatz.

Heutzutage bringen die Einzelgeräte viele benötigten Features perse mit, teilweise noch Logikfunktionen (da hat man idT auch auf eine Wago rückgegriffen), sodass es "geschickter" ist, es rein in KNX zu erledigen. Ein 2TE-Logikmodul von MDT bietet für wenig Geld einiges an komplizierten Logiklösungen u. man muss nicht mehr autom. zu einer Wago greifen.

Z.B. ausgefeilte Zeitschaltuhren habe ich früher mit Wagos realisiert - für ein paar Euro macht das jetzt ein REG-Gerät genauso gut (autom. Feiertagsberechnung, standortbezogener Sonnenaufgang-untergang) ohne weitere Systemschnittstellen.

KNX entwickelt sich seit knapp 30 Jahren genau für seinen Markt weiter, vieles was früher nur aufwändig lösbar war oder Zusatzgeräte benötigte, kann heutzutage mit geschickter Geräteauswahl "direkt" gelöst werden u. somit den Gestehungspreis im System senken.

Beispiel: Lichtaster u. Raumtemperaturerfassung
Wago: ein DI-Modul, Verdrahtung Taster, ein z.B. PT1000-Modul, Verdrahtung, ein PT1000-Fühler, separate Dose,... (Kosten?)
KNX: einen Taster mit Temp.Erfassung, angebunden am KNX-Bus (je nach Schalterprogramm schon für unter 60 Euro zu haben)

Aber wann ist jetzt so ein Kombi sinnig?
Z.B. wenn ich komplexere Anlagenstrukturen lösen möchte in grösseren Gebäuden.
Da gibt es dann Lüftungszentralen, diverse Heizkreisverteiler(abgänge), Kältesysteme etc. neben der Raumautomation.
HLK erschlägt man mit der PFC (oder einem anderen Controller) im Schaltschrank u. nutzt dann KNX als zusätzlichen Sensor/Aktor-Bus.

Wago ist, meiner Meinung, ein höchst flexibles Baukastensystem, das einige Möglichkeiten parat hält - aber nicht immer braucht man das.



Step7Neuling schrieb:


> Das Praktisch die WAGO das KNX ist.....ich schließe da einen Schalter an...und fertig ist...


Sorry, aber der Satz macht für mich jetzt keinen Sinn.


Step7Neuling schrieb:


> ein MDT STC-0630.01   oder reicht doch ein MeanWell KNX-20E-640 ?
> Benötigt man große Diagnosefunktion bei der Spannungsversorgung ?


Obwohl ich Meanwell sonst gerne verwende - als KNX-SV würde ich eher von Meanwell Abstand nehmen.
Eine STV reicht idR, die Diagnosefunktionen braucht man nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Step7Neuling (30 August 2021)

echt super , wie du mir hier weiter hilfst...vielen Dank...

Aber was ich nun noch gelesen habe, benötige ich noch ein Logikmodul ?

Einen Schalter von MDT und das IP Interface habe ich bereits bestellt...
mir fehlt dann noch der Aktor und das Logikmodul ? Werde nun erstmal von der Wago diesbezüglich abstand nehmen, möchte
mich erstmal im kleinen damit beschäftigen...damit ich hier überhaupt einen Anfang bekomme...

Aber ich habe es jetzt richtig, anstatt das Logikmodul könnte ich auch die Wago mit der KNX Klemme verwenden ?

Sorry wenn ich immer solche Fragen stelle, bin da wirklich ein Anfänger....

Kann ich eigentlich mit dem MDT BE-GT2TW.01 die Raumtemperatur auch aufnehmen um ggf. dann einen Stellmotor zu steuern ?

Welche SV würdest du empfehlen ? ( für eine normale Hausinstallation ( FBH EZR, div. Lampen... )


----------



## GLT (30 August 2021)

Step7Neuling schrieb:


> Aber was ich nun noch gelesen habe, benötige ich noch ein Logikmodul ?


Käme drauf an, was Du vorhast - idR eher nicht.


Step7Neuling schrieb:


> Aber ich habe es jetzt richtig, anstatt das Logikmodul könnte ich auch die Wago mit der KNX Klemme verwenden ?


ja


Step7Neuling schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich mit dem MDT BE-GT2TW.01 die Raumtemperatur auch aufnehmen um ggf. dann einen Stellmotor zu steuern ?


Der Glastaster hat einen Temperaturfühler, also Raumtemperatur automatisch.
Normalerweise verwendet man diese Art Taster mit entsprechenden Heizungsaktoren, die den Regler mit an Board haben z.B. von MDT den AKH


Step7Neuling schrieb:


> Welche SV würdest du empfehlen ? ( für eine normale Hausinstallation ( FBH EZR, div. Lampen... )


Schrieb ich oben schon - eine STV. Welche genau hängt von der Systemgrösse ab, mit einer 640er bist Du schon mal auf der sichereren Seite.


----------



## Step7Neuling (31 August 2021)

Ja sorry ich hatte gedacht das da ein Rechtsschreibfehler vorliegt.....wenn ich ehrlich bin , ist doch schon sehr teuer....letztendlich ist es ja nur eine 
Stromversorgung für den Heimgebrauch....muss ich nochmal überdenken....

Ja das mit dem MDT AKH würde auch Sinn machen, da ich diesen Aktor am besten wieso gleich beim HKV einbauen werde....dann spare ich  mir schon den einen oder anderen Meter Kabel...

Was ist noch zu erwähnen, was ich derzeit noch nicht erwähnt habe, was aber auch wichtig wäre....zum ganzen Thema

Das Logikmodul werde ich wieder verwerfen und stattdesen , wenn es soetwas gebraucht wird, lieber die WAGO wieder ins Boot nehme


----------



## Cheesys (6 September 2021)

Servus,

habe auch an einer 750-891 die Wago TP1 Klemme verbaut.
Zusätzliches Netzteil 30V ist nötig
an denen werden die MDT Glastaster verwendet.
Benötigt wird dazu noch ETS5
An der Wago nutze ich eine Ausgangskarte mit Koppelreleis.
Heizkreissteuerung funktioniert da Temperatur abgefragt wird und Licht bzw. Jalousieschaltung genauso


----------



## holgermaik (6 September 2021)

Hallo
Arbeite mich auch gerade in das Thema ein und habe mal eine Frage
An einer Wago 750-8202 habe ich eine Wago KNX EIB TP1 753-646. Zum Testen einen KNX Taster und KNX Aktor, sowie die ETS5 Software.
Kann ich zum Programmieren der KNX Teilnehmer durch die Wago durchrouten oder was würdet ihr für einen Zugang empfehlen? (USB, TCP...)
Danke 
Holger


----------



## Cheesys (6 September 2021)

Servus,

Habe bei mir normal die hutschienen USB verbaut und schicke mir über ets nur die Werte von meinen Tastern an die wago 
Selbe sollte mit den Ausgängen also Aktoren auch funktionieren


----------



## GLT (6 September 2021)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Kann ich zum Programmieren der KNX Teilnehmer durch die Wago durchrouten


siehe Beitrag #4


----------



## Babustino (25 Oktober 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Obwohl ich Meanwell sonst gerne verwende - als KNX-SV würde ich eher von Meanwell Abstand nehmen.


Gibt es einen Grund warum du die Meanwell nicht empfiehlst? Wir haben bereits mehrere im Einsatz und bisher keine Probleme, man hört sie zwar ein bisschen surren aber läuft zumindest bis jetzt zuverlässig. Wir sind umgestiegen weil die Preise von anderen Herstellern teilweise schon ein bisschen "frech" sind.


----------



## GLT (25 Oktober 2021)

Babustino schrieb:


> bisschen surren aber läuft zumindest bis jetzt zuverlässig


Einerseits das Gesurre u. andererseits war meine Erfahrung jetzt leider weniger positiv - ich setze da kategorisch auf die MDT-NTs.


----------

